# Gülcan Forever



## Grizu (7 Nov. 2008)

Ich Liebe diese Frau,ihr auch?


----------



## BrianOConnor (7 Nov. 2008)

naja ne nervige stimme hat sie, aber sieht gut aus ;-)


----------



## feel-x (7 Nov. 2008)

sieht hammer aus


----------



## Styles_ (15 Nov. 2008)

ja mit silikon vollgepumpt seit neustem


----------



## FlerIstBoss (15 Nov. 2008)

Jop stimme zu


----------



## Black_Horses (22 März 2009)

ich würde ihr mein leben schenken


----------



## Rolli (28 Mai 2009)

Die ist nur nervig


----------



## xaero111 (12 Aug. 2009)

Ich finde die Dame grauenhaft.
Auch wenn sie recht hüsch ist...
Mit der nervigen Stimme und dem dämlichen Wasserfall-Gequatsche zerstört sie alles


----------



## Gamer2 (13 Okt. 2009)

Sie ist sehr sexy, und auch irgendwie Cool.


----------



## Arek79 (29 Mai 2011)

Gülcan ist hammer!!!!!!!


----------



## collins (29 Mai 2011)

Gülcan ist grauenhaft!!
Hätte die nicht mit Collien auf dem Bauernhof von Pro7 bleiben können?
Naja,der Brötchen-heini-erbe hat sie ja geheiratet.Falls die noch zusammen
sind...


----------

